# Occasional Tales from down the road - S1.Ep1 "Synchronicity"



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 18, 2019)

Occasional Tales from down the road.
18th December 2019.

Update 21st December: I was talking to a guy that helped the police drag it out of the surf. It wasn't weed, It was primo Moroccan Hash. Bummer

Synchronicity

The beach next to my place at a camp site is well known for the occasional 50 kilo bale of weed to be found, washed up on the shore.

Its near to some of the drug smuggling routes and apparently they sometimes lose some cargo and it floats about, wrapped in plastic, until it washes onto a shore somewhere.

So every morning, I take me and the mobility scooter down to the beach with the Jack Russell. If the sand is not too wet or dry. I'm good for a few miles of beach combing while the pooch runs wild investigating everything.

Always hopeful that I might encounter some lost smuggler's swag, in the shape of 50 kilos of best Moroccan.
Logistically I would not know what to do with such a heavy bag of treasure, but a chance at a few handfuls of the dry stuff might have been in order, who knows, but it was a long held dream of mine to find a bale.

So today, I was part of the way down the track that leads to the beach, when I encountered an English couple that I know and we got chatting.

At some point we were discussing police and coastguard activities on the beach the previous night. Apparently 40 or so immigrants were caught.

We must have been talking for half an hour or so when a Guardia Civil 4x4 passed us by and heading down to the beach.
Where they found a washed up 50 kilo bale of weed !

My Guardian Angels must have been watching over me today,
the story in the newspapers might have read as follows:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

A British pensioner was caught red handed today when he tried to collect a bale of marijuana worth 2 zillion Euros, that he was smuggling from Africa.

His amateurish plot fell apart when he miscalculated the weight of the bale after it was damaged and almost doubled in weight after absorbing sea water.

The hapless old duffer had eventually managed to load the bale onto his electric mobility scooter which promptly began to sink into the wet sand.
Unwilling to leave his contraband he was frantically attempting to dig himself out of a hole to escape the incoming tide.

That's when a Guardia Civil 4x4, who was scouting for illegal immigrants found him, one meter below the beach and struggling to get out of the hole that he had dug.

He was arrested and is claiming that he was going to take it to the police station and hand it in.
Honest guv.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Fortunately for me while I was yarning about this very fantasy, down on the beach was a 50 kilo bale of weed, which I would have found.
A few minutes before the police arrived.
There would have been questions for which I have no answer.

I'm so glad that I stopped to talk with Des & Jane.

That is Synchronicity and lucky me.









						Synchronicity - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Was it Confucius who said:
Be careful what you wish for, you might just get it ?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2019)

WEll she aint arived at my door yet.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 18, 2019)

There's more to be made with whale vomit  and it's completely legal,if you find some you could buy several bales.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 19, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> Occasional Tales from down the road.
> 18th December 2019.
> 
> Synchronicity
> ...



Similar to "Serendipity" many medicines were discovered with the aid of Serendipity.
I believe Viagra was one ..A hard luck story?.

I went to see the "Taj Mahal" via Agra


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 19, 2019)

If you're not used to the new skunks the moroccans are now growing you maybe were lucky you didn't indulge, l see a vision of a mobility powered 50 kilo bearing Brian the snail meandering back to said campsite. I've grown all the best varieties from sensie seed bank and romantic thoughts of African weed are a blast from the past.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 19, 2019)

If only you had got to it before the Garda you might have got a reward for finding a 48 kilo bale of weed.


----------



## runnach (Dec 20, 2019)

Most of the weed consumed in the uk is grown here nowdays, with government scurrying about to increase tax revenue , is it perhaps time for a sensible discussion in respect of legalIsing ? There doesn't seem to have been adverse effects in the USA and Canada where consumption has been legalised . Closer to home Portugal seems to have suffered no ill effects .


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2019)

Do you not think there is plenty of drunks on the road without the smack heads,one here murdered his girlfriend child  a while back and now in the poky.
You spot them easy with there eyes like bulldogs balls.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 20, 2019)

channa said:


> Most of the weed consumed in the uk is grown here nowdays, with government scurrying about to increase tax revenue , is it perhaps time for a sensible discussion in respect of legalIsing ? There doesn't seem to have been adverse effects in the USA and Canada where consumption has been legalised . Closer to home Portugal seems to have suffered no ill effects .


Totally agree. Taking the revenue out of the hands of the gangs and putting it to good use would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 20, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Do you not think there is plenty of drunks on the road without the smack heads,one here murdered his girlfriend child  a while back and now in the poky.
> You spot them easy with there eyes like bulldogs balls.


Your never going to stop people taking drugs if you can’t stop the supply. The right thing to do would be legislation and charging them for the privilege then the drug lords will go out of business and the money will go to help the economy. Win win. The worst drug of all is legal and socially accepted. Alcohol


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 20, 2019)

channa said:


> Most of the weed consumed in the uk is grown here nowdays, with government scurrying about to increase tax revenue , is it perhaps time for a sensible discussion in respect of legalIsing ? There doesn't seem to have been adverse effects in the USA and Canada where consumption has been legalised . Closer to home Portugal seems to have suffered no ill effects .



I would legalise all drug taking,
We are fighting a war we can’t win, and spending hundreds of millions trying to stop it. Plus we have crime and prostitution as a result of criminals making millions from drug addiction. Also these criminals are responsible for introducing some to their addiction to get them hooked. We could take all of the profits, money saved from not fighting this anymore and reduction in crime, and use it to help those addicted come off their addiction. Also with no market the drug dealers, their suppliers, and those who make the stuff, are all finished.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 21, 2019)

And the Users would know that they were getting Quality assured products..
When they are buying drugs from criminals, there's always a temptation for the suppliers to dilute the product with cheap and harmful fillers.
The Junkies/ Users , should be registered, to get prescriptions and sign an undertaking that if they become ill, due to drug use, the NHS will only provide a low level of palliative care.
The problem is...
Will the dealers be able to maintain their lifestyle, if they're reduced to living on the Dole.
Or will they have to find a different lucrative career.
I can't see them getting a job at Aldi.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

caledonia said:


> If only you had got to it before the Garda you might have got a reward for finding a 48 kilo bale of weed.



UPDATE : It was best Moroccan Hash, would have been unaffected by the seawater....
Retail price around here is 10 euros/gram


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> And the Users would know that they were getting Quality assured products..
> When they are buying drugs from criminals, there's always a temptation for the suppliers to dilute the product with cheap and harmful fillers.
> The Junkies/ Users , should be registered, to get prescriptions and sign an undertaking that if they become ill, due to drug use, the NHS will only provide a low level of palliative care.
> The problem is...
> ...



why don’t we join our two posts together Paul.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Do you not think there is plenty of drunks on the road without the smack heads,one here murdered his girlfriend child  a while back and now in the poky.
> You spot them easy with there eyes like bulldogs balls.



Cannabis users are not "smackheads"


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

As a cannabis user I hear many dogmatic comments that disparage my choices, mostly from addled, washed up p*ss heads quaffing back their alcohol.
Oblivious to the irony.
I'm guessing that this comment will attract  me some sanctions.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> Cannabis users are not "smackheads"


That’s the problem, ignorance. People just think drugs.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> As a cannabis user I hear many dogmatic comments that disparage my choices, mostly from addled, washed up p*ss heads quaffing back their alcohol.
> Oblivious to the irony.
> I'm guessing that this comment will attract  me some sanctions.



No expert, never took the stuff, but I know plenty of good folk living normal productive life’s who did or still do. I cannot say the same for heroin users.
I was talking about drugs that destroy lives, not one that can make life bearable for some, or provide some harmless fun for others. But I am no expert.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> As a cannabis user I hear many dogmatic comments that disparage my choices, mostly from addled, washed up p*ss heads quaffing back their alcohol.
> Oblivious to the irony.
> I'm guessing that this comment will attract  me some sanctions.


In the past I’ve taken a lot of different drugs and had some of the best times of my life while using them. By far the one that has got me in the worst states and made me wish I hadn’t taken it was alcohol and the best times and experience I’ve had was using cannabis. Now I enjoy a small malt whisky but never get drunk and I use CBD oil which since being diagnosed with Clinically Isolated Syndrome helps me with the pain and dealing with things mentally.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 21, 2019)

We are taking C.B.D.  oil . It's legal over here and is very effective for my M.E. and Management's Shingles.
My main concern is that the manufacturer is alleged to be Dutch guy who served a long jail term for shipping Marijuana .
When he's got a good customer base, will be be tempted to downgrade his product?
As an ex- Quality Manager, I'd understand if he did.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

I would legalise all drug taking,
We are fighting a war we can’t win, and spending hundreds of millions trying to stop it. Plus we have crime and prostitution as a result of criminals making millions from drug addiction. Also these criminals are responsible for introducing some to their addiction to get them hooked. We could take all of the profits, money saved from not fighting this anymore and reduction in crime, and use it to help those addicted come off their addiction. Also with no market the drug dealers, their suppliers, and those who make the stuff, are all finished.

And the Users would know that they were getting Quality assured products..
When they are buying drugs from criminals, there's always a temptation for the suppliers to dilute the product with cheap and harmful fillers.
The Junkies/ Users , should be registered, to get prescriptions and sign an undertaking that if they become ill, due to drug use, the NHS will only provide a low level of palliative care.
The problem is...
Will the dealers be able to maintain their lifestyle, if they're reduced to living on the Dole.
Or will they have to find a different lucrative career.
I can't see them getting a job at Aldi.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

If the substances being sold by "drug dealers" were made available via legal means, either from a pharmacy or grow your own, with respect to herbs, then the animal known as a "drug dealer" would cease to exist. His/her market would evaporate.

The heavy substance abusers, who are usually non-productive members of society, are the people who are most likely to steal and rob to get the cash for their habits, by providing their needs via a prescription and rehabilitation,  a major cause of crime would be removed, creating a safer space for the public.

Those in society, who have an alcohol or substance problem should be treated by the medical profession, not the legal system.

The Only dangerous thing about cannabis is it's legal status.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> We are taking C.B.D.  oil . It's legal over here and is very effective for my M.E. and Management's Shingles.
> My main concern is that the manufacturer is alleged to be Dutch guy who served a long jail term for shipping Marijuana .
> When he's got a good customer base, will be be tempted to downgrade his product?
> As an ex- Quality Manager, I'd understand if he did.


CBD Oil has been available from Holland & Barret (UK) for over a year. This is an example of how it could be with hashish and other cannabis medicines.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I would legalise all drug taking,
> We are fighting a war we can’t win, and spending hundreds of millions trying to stop it. Plus we have crime and prostitution as a result of criminals making millions from drug addiction. Also these criminals are responsible for introducing some to their addiction to get them hooked. We could take all of the profits, money saved from not fighting this anymore and reduction in crime, and use it to help those addicted come off their addiction. Also with no market the drug dealers, their suppliers, and those who make the stuff, are all finished.


I'll vote for you, well said.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> CBD Oil has been available from Holland & Barret (UK) for over a year. This is an example of how it could be with hashish and other cannabis medicines.



I get shingles occasionally. There are two specific  remedies that I would recommend:
A) Olive Leaf extract (Olea Europaea) - I get mine from Holland & barret.
and
B)  Ranuculus Bulbosa which I get from Helios Homeopathic 




__





						helios-frontend
					






					www.helios.co.uk
				




With home made Colloidal silver for a skin spray to eliminate the itch.

Either or both works for me every time.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I would legalise all drug taking,
> We are fighting a war we can’t win, and spending hundreds of millions trying to stop it. Plus we have crime and prostitution as a result of criminals making millions from drug addiction. Also these criminals are responsible for introducing some to their addiction to get them hooked. We could take all of the profits, money saved from not fighting this anymore and reduction in crime, and use it to help those addicted come off their addiction. Also with no market the drug dealers, their suppliers, and those who make the stuff, are all finished.
> 
> And the Users would know that they were getting Quality assured products..
> ...



I've been waiting for most of my adult life to be able to carry a small amount of cannabis without the risk of arrest and the constant anxiety that comes with being a medicinal and recreational cannabis user.  

Portugal & Spain are a couple of countries where there is no such anxiety, they treat the matter as one of personal choice and, as with any inebriant substances(eg alcohol) if you become anti-social then expect the Police to take action.

Otherwise the attitude is Live & Let Live.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> I've been waiting for most of my adult life to be able to carry a small amount of cannabis without the risk of arrest and the constant anxiety that comes with being a medicinal and recreational cannabis user.
> 
> Portugal & Spain are a couple of countries where there is no such anxiety, they treat the matter as one of personal choice and, as with any inebriant substances(eg alcohol) if you become anti-social then expect the Police to take action.



I think Portugal went the whole way with all recreational drugs.
I know it’s controversial and some won’t agree.
But I support what the Portuguese did, it’s a pragmatic sensible solution to a problem. When you see the damage that drugs cause and the total lack of any success to control it, it’s time that more countries adopted a more realistic pragmatic approach.


----------



## runnach (Dec 21, 2019)

Some interesting comments , tthe restricted nhs cover is interesting . Dangerous in my opinion where do you stop  I understand the sentiments the self inflicted bit , but where do you stop footballers on a Sunday horse riders that fall off, even motorhomers having mishaps ? 

In general the comment re ..legalising makes sense. Cannabis at least is at eperdemic proportion it isn't going to go away so needs managing albeit the govt can't manage piss ups in a  brewery generally .


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

channa said:


> Some interesting comments , tthe restricted nhs cover is interesting . Dangerous in my opinion where do you stop  I understand the sentiments the self inflicted bit , but where do you stop footballers on a Sunday horse riders that fall off, even motorhomers having mishaps ?
> 
> In general the comment re ..legalising makes sense. Cannabis at least is at eperdemic proportion it isn't going to go away so needs managing albeit the govt can't manage piss ups in a  brewery generally .


I would prefer the government and it's agents to stay well away from my personal life and my choices. 
Just legalise and I'll make my own arrangements, I wouldn't want to use any variant of cannabis that was issued by a government, in any country.
It's not the cannabis users in society that need help from the authorities, it's the anti-social drinkers and hardcore substance abusers who need that help.

Part of the long running propaganda regarding cannabis is to deliberatley associate it with "Drugs" and "Drug Dealers". 
The legal status of cannabis makes it dangerous and mostly only available from nasty geezers who sell death.
De-criminalise it, set the rules to  treat users as drinkers are treated regarding driving, operating machinery etc, specify  the safe limits.

Then p**s off and let me enjoy it. 

Many people say that cannabis makes them paranoid, I can assure you that it's the legal status that is doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

It's a horrible afternoon in Tarifa, been blowing a severe hoolie for a couple of days, with heavy rain and a 24 hours general power failure in the area.

Its 14:20 on a Saturday afternoon, time for some pleasure. 
Will it be Kosher Kush Hashish, Morrocan no-name Hashish or some splendid weed grown organically in the nearby mountains ?

I like the choices that I have in life.

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I think Portugal went the whole way with all recreational drugs.
> I know it’s controversial and some won’t agree.
> But I support what the Portuguese did, it’s a pragmatic sensible solution to a problem. When you see the damage that drugs cause and the total lack of any success to control it, it’s time that more countries adopted a more realistic pragmatic approach.



The result of the Portuguese legalisation has been 100% positive, across the board.
Total legalisation has proven to be a win, win, win, win, result for everybody.
(Except the cretins that used to sell death in the shape of street dealers.)
Lower crime rates, fewer problem abusers, individuals who needed help before are now getting the treatments that they need. 
The communities are seeing less street crimes. Even the gubmint is getting benefits with tariffs and less crime.

and the tokers are ecstatic.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> The result of the Portuguese legalisation has been 100% positive, across the board.
> Total legalisation has proven to be a win, win, win, win, result for everybody.
> Lower crime rates, fewer problem abusers, individuals who needed help before are now getting the treatments that they need.
> The communities are seeing less street crimes. Even the gubmint is getting benefits with tariffs and less crime.
> ...



Pity our politicians don’t agree.
I know most police officers would like to see changes.
Lets look at it this way who would want it least......dealers.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2019)

I find Politicians refusal to even contemplate legalising cannabis complete hypocrisy.
They all (or nearly all) drink alcohol and a significant % will smoke.
Both of those drugs are more harmful to the body
So costing the NHS and costing lives and ruining families with deaths due to drunk driving.
Perhaps they will monitor the Canadian experience.
Lack of experience means I will not comment on "Hard Drugs"
However although I have avoided cannabis I know of several who use it to no obvious detriment.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2019)

Synchronised Smoking ?


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

There are sorts of addictions.
One that gets not enough mention is gambling.
A friend of a friend of mine lost his house, his family, and then his life because of gambling.
Yet we see advertisements on tv, newspapers, and online encouraging this terrible addiction.
Could you imagine heroine being advertised in such a manner.
Theres nothing wrong in a wee punt, so long as you are in control.
But sadly many are not, and they and their families are suffering.
when you hear that the CEO bet 365 earned £250 million last year, it lets you see what can be made from other people’s suffering, and what an immoral society we have become.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Pity our politicians don’t agree.
> I know most police officers would like to see changes.
> Lets look at it this way who would want it least......dealers.



The closer you look at the "supply side economics"  you realise exactly who the major drug barons are working for, they are not free-lancers they are working for the intelligence services of certain governments. 
Legalisation would shut down some gravy trains.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> There are sorts of addictions.
> One that gets not enough mention is gambling.
> A friend of a friend of mine lost his house, his family, and then his life because of gambling.
> Yet we see advertisements on tv, newspapers, and online encouraging this terrible addiction.
> ...



Sadly, the most damaging recreational drug seems to be cocaine.
I have a dozen or so acquaintances who have lost everything, two ended up taking their own lives.
There may be other and more deadly stuff out there but in terms of ubiquity, coke is everywhere.

If you ever meet a gambler who is also fond of coke, you are looking at a dead-cert loser.


----------



## ExRacingRat (Dec 21, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Clinically Isolated Syndrome



Wow, I had no idea there was a name for it. Thank you, at last I can descibe it in a few words.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> I find Politicians refusal to even contemplate legalising cannabis complete hypocrisy.
> They all (or nearly all) drink alcohol and a significant % will smoke.
> Both of those drugs are more harmful to the body
> So costing the NHS and costing lives and ruining families with deaths due to drunk driving.
> ...


This may make you grimace while planning the seasonal finances:

Booze at the Palace: British Parliament’s 30 Bars for Thirsty MPs








						Booze at the Palace: British Parliament’s 30 Bars for Thirsty MPs
					

Tucked among Westminster’s historic cloisters, a beer can cost as little as $3—thanks to an $8m-per-year public subsidy.




					observer.com
				




This was back in 2016, things like this never improve.

Within Westminster's Houses of Parliament complex, there are 30 bars provided for MPs and guests.
Heavily subsidised by the taxpayer's generous donations of around 5million pounds every year.
Cheap booze and grub for them on our tab of course.

As my mate George said, many times, "It's a big club and you aint in it"


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> This may make you grimace while planning the seasonal finances:
> 
> Booze at the Palace: British Parliament’s 30 Bars for Thirsty MPs
> 
> ...



Mmmn How can I become an MP....Sorry I am not suitable ......Too honest and Straightforward


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Mmmn How can I become an MP....Sorry I am not suitable ......Too honest and Straightforward



But that’s exactly what a politician would say jag,


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

caledonia said:


> In the past I’ve taken a lot of different drugs and had some of the best times of my life while using them. By far the one that has got me in the worst states and made me wish I hadn’t taken it was alcohol and the best times and experience I’ve had was using cannabis. Now I enjoy a small malt whisky but never get drunk and I use CBD oil which since being diagnosed with Clinically Isolated Syndrome helps me with the pain and dealing with things mentally.


CBD is a genuine miracle for a huge range of health & emotional issues. Or just to elevate the spirit. 
Regular use will also help to restore the function of a damaged immune system. 

Although CBD is now being recognised and accepted by almost everyone, imagine how much further along the line we could have been if they had not criminalised it for all these many years. So much avoidable suffering.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 21, 2019)

Well I do agree with legalisation but I don’t agree that cannabis is harmless as some make out. I have been a extensive recreational user of all sorts in the past and I managed to survive okay. I have quite a few friends and acquaintances though who suffer with mental health problems in later years and/or depression. No I can prove it’s from extensive cannabis use but that’s my view


----------



## caledonia (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> CBD is a genuine miracle for a huge range of health & emotional issues. Or just to elevate the spirit.
> Regular use will also help to restore the function of a damaged immune system.
> 
> Although CBD is now being recognised and accepted by almost everyone, imagine how much further along the line we could have been if they had not criminalised it for all these many years. So much avoidable suffering.


CBD has certainly transformed my life but there are a lot of snake oil salesmen out there. I have tried a lot of products and company’s. I have found by far the best for me is a 5%full spectrum vape oil from a company called Cannadonia. They do a lot of other products and are a small company dedicated to quality not profits. I have no connection to this company but would highly recommend them for advise or products.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 21, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Well I do agree with legalisation but I don’t agree that cannabis is harmless as some make out. I have been a extensive recreational user of all sorts in the past and I managed to survive okay. I have quite a few friends and acquaintances though who suffer with mental health problems in later years and/or depression. No I can prove it’s from extensive cannabis use but that’s my view


That is due to the high THC content in street cannabis. If it were to be legalised you could chose a plant with a lower thc and higher cbd content which would prevent people having bad reactions to the plant. Getting advise and nowing the strengths would let you choose the right buds to suit your needs.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Well I do agree with legalisation but I don’t agree that cannabis is harmless as some make out. I have been a extensive recreational user of all sorts in the past and I managed to survive okay. I have quite a few friends and acquaintances though who suffer with mental health problems in later years and/or depression. No I can prove it’s from extensive cannabis use but that’s my view



Nabism, legislation has been tried worldwide for a hundred years, and all it has done is to create mystery for millions and extremely wealthy drug dealers and barons. I think it’s time for a different approach. But fair play to you for giving your opinion,and my  respect to you for doing so.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

caledonia said:


> In the past I’ve taken a lot of different drugs and had some of the best times of my life while using them. By far the one that has got me in the worst states and made me wish I hadn’t taken it was alcohol and the best times and experience I’ve had was using cannabis. Now I enjoy a small malt whisky but never get drunk and I use CBD oil which since being diagnosed with Clinically Isolated Syndrome helps me with the pain and dealing with things mentally.


If you can get a supply of Full Spectrum THC oil I would recommend that you try it.
It will give you the uplift and high, but, hey that is a GOOD thing. 
I'm not sure of availability in the UK  or it's availability under the NHS.
Perhaps if you tried a regime where you used CBD for daytime use, where you might be most active, with Sativex or THC Oil for evenings and bedtimes. Just a suggestion and one which describes most of my days. Except I smoke full spectrum THC in the form of pure cannabis in the evenings and use CBD from breakfast time.
There are more choices opening up to try new options previously denied us,

Way back over 10 years ago, the Home Office issued a ruling that was not very widely circulated.
It authorised a GP to issue prescriptions for cannabis products on a "Named Patient Basis".
At that time, Sativex was the first and only product available.
This is a full spectrum cannabis liquid.
This is available under the NHS afaik.

The named patient basis meant that I had to ask my GP to forward my details to the Home Office, effectively confessing to the Government that I was a regular cannabis user!
I got myself onto a Government list, oh f**k.
However I have been officially prescribed cannabis products for medicinal use for over 10 years which is on the official record of the Home Office.

 I don't get a card or any documentation, so I can't use the line "It's legal for me officer, honest" because I have nothing to back up a claim. However I could always seek confirmation from my GP, verifying my legality if ever needed.

legal cannabis clubs are needed urgently, the benefits of this natural miracle should be available to everybody of all adult ages.
Modern research has been held back long enough.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

caledonia said:


> That is due to the high THC content in street cannabis. If it were to be legalised you could chose a plant with a lower thc and higher cbd content which would prevent people having bad reactions to the plant. Getting advise and nowing the strengths would let you choose the right buds to suit your needs.


That is a key point that you made, you get a choice. You should be able to select from a range, of different strengths and ratio of sativa/indica.
The long enforced illegality of it has stifled re-discovery of it's benefits.

Because typically when buying a bag of weed for the weekend, you buy whatever is in the bag and hope for the best.
That is the worse possible scenario when making medical decisions.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2019)

A good thread with some sensible comments from folk who enjoy a smoke and the befits of CBD. Funny how those folk who pontificate most negatively and aggressively about the “dangers” of illegal drugs (cannabis,marijuana,ecstasy,cocaine - insert your drug of choice) or resist decriminalisation are generally folk who have not experienced those drugs. I’m convinced a splash of MDMA in the water supply would be far better for the health and well-being of the nation than the fluoride they used to chuck in. In fact maybe chuck them both in - everybody can walk about smiling with nice teeth then.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

iampatman said:


> A good thread with some sensible comments from folk who enjoy a smoke and the befits of CBD. Funny how those folk who pontificate most negatively and aggressively about the “dangers” of illegal drugs (cannabis,marijuana,ecstasy,cocaine - insert your drug of choice) or resist decriminalisation are generally folk who have not experienced those drugs. I’m convinced a splash of MDMA in the water supply would be far better for the health and well-being of the nation than the fluoride they used to chuck in. In fact maybe chuck them both in - everybody can walk about smiling with nice teeth then.


It's nice to be able to have sensible discussions among adults about a subject that has been associated with the worse in society for most of our lives. 
The revelations about the lies we have been told for so long.
The rebels among us have had to endure much while swimming against the flow for so many years.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

iampatman said:


> A good thread with some sensible comments from folk who enjoy a smoke and the befits of CBD. Funny how those folk who pontificate most negatively and aggressively about the “dangers” of illegal drugs (cannabis,marijuana,ecstasy,cocaine - insert your drug of choice) or resist decriminalisation are generally folk who have not experienced those drugs. I’m convinced a splash of MDMA in the water supply would be far better for the health and well-being of the nation than the fluoride they used to chuck in. In fact maybe chuck them both in - everybody can walk about smiling with nice teeth then.


don't start me off on fluoride in water and dental products that are absorbed subcutaneously directly into the bloodstream that then interact with aluminum that was absorbed into the bloodstream from antiperspirants and aluminum cooking utensils resulting in the bloodstream being permanently topped up with stuff that calcifies the arteries and cakes up the pineal gland which in turn destroys the proper functioning of the endocrine system and the body begins to become very defective especially in the brain which in bad cases can lead to dementia and the urge to write very long sentences.
so, don't start me off


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> don't start me off on fluoride in water and dental products that are absorbed subcutaneously directly into the bloodstream that then interact with aluminum that was absorbed into the bloodstream from antiperspirants and aluminum cooking utensils resulting in the bloodstream being permanently topped up with stuff that calcifies the arteries and cakes up the pineal gland which in turn destroys the proper functioning of the endocrine system and the body begins to become very defective especially in the brain which in bad cases can lead to dementia and the urge to write very long sentences.
> so, don't start me off


Okay,okay - forget the fluoride in the water suggestion.

Pat


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

iampatman said:


> A good thread with some sensible comments from folk who enjoy a smoke and the befits of CBD. Funny how those folk who pontificate most negatively and aggressively about the “dangers” of illegal drugs (cannabis,marijuana,ecstasy,cocaine - insert your drug of choice) or resist decriminalisation are generally folk who have not experienced those drugs. I’m convinced a splash of MDMA in the water supply would be far better for the health and well-being of the nation than the fluoride they used to chuck in. In fact maybe chuck them both in - everybody can walk about smiling with nice teeth then.



All drug taking carries risk, be it alcohol, tobacco, or any of the currently illegal drugs. It’s estimated that 100,000 people die prematurely from smoking in the uk, and around 50,000 from alcohol each year. Illegal drugs carry risks. Some of these risks stem from the addictive nature of these drugs. Some of these drugs are extremely harmful, others less so, but even the less harmful drugs can be dangerous to some.
I think sensible comments have came from all sides, regardless of experience in the use or not of illegal drugs. I have never used any illegal drugs but I think they should be legalised for reasons of pragmatism. I cannot see the current tactics working, all they will do is create more suffering for addicts, misery for their families and fiends, increased crime, and fill the pockets of criminals who sell them. Also we are spending vast sums of money fighting drugs, that could be used instead to help those trying to stop taking drugs.  But taking drugs can for some be dangerous, not all. We should also be aware of the problems created worldwide in the production of some of these drugs, particularly cocaine.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 21, 2019)

Problems arise with recreational drugs when the user has an addictive personality. That person is highly likely to become addicted to whatever they try. This risk is the same whether the drug is legalised or not. To my mind there is no valid reason to continue to criminalise, legalise then control those who cause nuisance as is done with drinkers (joke).


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> All drug taking carries risk, be it alcohol, tobacco, or any of the currently illegal drugs. It’s estimated that 100,000 people die prematurely from smoking in the uk, and around 50,000 from alcohol each year. Illegal drugs carry risks. Some of these risks stem from the addictive nature of these drugs. Some of these drugs are extremely harmful, others less so, but even the less harmful drugs can be dangerous to some.
> I think sensible comments have came from all sides, regardless of experience in the use or not of illegal drugs. I have never used any illegal drugs but I think they should be legalised for reasons of pragmatism. I cannot see the current tactics working, all they will do is create more suffering for addicts, misery for their families and fiends, increased crime, and fill the pockets of criminals who sell them. Also we are spending vast sums of money fighting drugs, that could be used instead to help those trying to stop taking drugs.  But taking drugs can for some be dangerous, not all. We should also be aware of the problems created worldwide in the production of some of these drugs, particularly cocaine.


I agree that all drug taking carries a risk. Did you ever read the warning leaflet that comes with your prescription meds ?


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 21, 2019)

FringeDweller said:


> I agree that all drug taking carries a risk. Did you ever read the warning leaflet that comes with your prescription meds ?



Yes. In the states they advertise drugs on tv. They tell you how wonderfull they are.
But at the end of each add they read out possible side effects of taking the drug. Sometimes that takes as long as the add itself.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 21, 2019)

I have never taken "drugs" and by that I mean the illegal kind. What I can't understand though, is that there are loads of addictive drugs prescribed as medicine. Most seem to be addictive if not taken responsibly. ...lots of articles about them. I collect meds for my husband and have to sign for them......so, what's the difference between the legal and illegal kind apart from the opinions of a few, oh and pharma....musn't forget about them and their profits.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 21, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> I have never taken "drugs" and by that I mean the illegal kind. What I can't understand though, is that there are loads of addictive drugs prescribed as medicine. Most seem to be addictive if not taken responsibly. ...lots of articles about them. I collect meds for my husband and have to sign for them......so, what's the difference between the legal and illegal kind apart from the opinions of a few, oh and pharma....musn't forget about them and their profits.


Mostly illegal drugs are used for recreation, that’s it


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 21, 2019)

One thing that needs thinking about is, if we legalise certain drugs, then you can bet your life that the dealers & suppliers will turn too even worse ways to make their money!!
The dross in our society will always find a way!

Phill


----------



## caledonia (Dec 23, 2019)

time4t said:


> One thing that needs thinking about is, if we legalise certain drugs, then you can bet your life that the dealers & suppliers will turn too even worse ways to make their money!!
> The dross in our society will always find a way!
> 
> Phill


And the police will have more time and money to catch them and put a stop to it. Win win win


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 24, 2019)

Asterix said:


> There's more to be made with whale vomit  and it's completely legal,if you find some you could buy several bales.



I once found some whale vomit, (ambergris) when I was litter picking. I didn't know what to do with it. The internet said it was illegal to sell it. While I was dithering it went off. Phew.
I guess that might fit your story criteria.


----------

